# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chromis viridis

## Julio Macieira

_

Chromis viridis_

*Família:* 
*Alimentação:*
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:*
*Aquário recomendado* _(mínimo)_:
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_:
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo)_:
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_:
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Mais umas fotos:



Cardume:


Atentamente,

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Tenho 2 cromis viridis em meu reef, são as donzelas mais tranquilas e também são bonitas.

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Rui Bessa

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------

